

Gallery of Computer Scientists (Photographed by Bertrand Meyer) - ikram
http://se.ethz.ch/~meyer/gallery/

======
mamoswined
Darn, I was hoping for something a bit more artsy like these chicken ones
<http://37signals.com/svn/posts/220-chicken-portraits>

